# Solo Piano Improvisation



## differencetone (Dec 13, 2014)

I tickle the ivories  (in the key of forlorn).


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The ear readily compensates for an out of tune piano when the harmonic vocabulary is relatively consonant, i.e. more older practice music with which most are somewhat familiar. When you get to the level of dissonance (which I think is not extreme, but fairly gentle) the less out of tune the piano, the less true is what is heard. Just that had me out within the first half minute. It is out of tune enough to sound half-way between the standard relative equal temperament and some other type of tuning ratios, and that is rarely 'compatible.'

Sorry, you need that sucker tuned before you record to present.

Best regards.


----------

